# Our fun day on the river



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

For the past five years Lynn and I always fish the Ohio river on the Saturday before July 4th, crazy but we always have a lot of fun doing it, over the past years we have always gone out of New Richmond, this year we went out of Tanners and were greeted with a 185 boat adopta bass tournament, we got there as the weigh-in was starting, wow have never seen that many boats in Tanners creek an easy 50 were in there when we launched.

Got out on the river and just a mass of boats everywhere, so we anchored down on our spot and started getting bites, nothing big came to the boat but we had a smorgasboard. The river had some current which surprised me and I thought we would do good on the bigger fish, but the little guys were beating our baits to death.









This little guy picked up the bait and crossed behind the boat and got Lynns outside line.








This little guy took a cutbait that was bigger than his mouth.








Lynn got into this Channel cat








Not to be outdone I had to land a backstroker,Man these guys get really mad.








Followed with another channel cat








Then Lynn had to land a sheephead








As dusk was approaching Lynn landed another channel cat.








Ducks were eyeing the bouy a lot

As soon as darkness fell we lost the bite when the fireworks started we put the boat on the trailer and headed home, great time and caught some fish.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I might have to make a run out there soon. Thanks for the story.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Man it is funny how those little flatheads will go after some really big baits! We have that happen alot. I did not get to fish this past week been on a family vacation to Myrtle beach we had a blast! A friend of mine was fishing Saturday night & said the current was good and they caught a few fish but they also said the bite really slowed at dark! glad to see you guys had fun sometimes its really relaxing just to go and not have to fight the rigors of tournament fishing, it helps remind us all of why we fish....Abu65


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Doc, that was me on the ramp when you launched. Good to see you guys had a good day fishing.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,
I thought that was you but wasn't sure, little bit of a madhouse there when we launched, you didn't have the winning weight did you.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you had fun, way to go. I would have turne daround & came home, I could imagine 50 boats laughing @ me while I was trying to launch my boat.


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

i fished the bass t-ney july 2nd at tanners. it was a good time. 20% of the entry fee went to charity. 188 boats at 100 per boat. good charity event. put on by dixie marine. they raffled off a 19k boat and tons of door prizes, skyline chili. came in 40th. has 3.32lbs. first place was about 9lbs. lost 3 over 2lbs. thats the way it goes.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Doc, is that striped fish a hybrid striper or a striper? Looks like a striper. Those lines look dark and straight.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

MM,
I think it was a striper as the lines wern't broken and he had the bigger mouth, took off like a bullet when he picked up the bait.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

We came in 72nd place with a little over 2.5 lb. That was really my first big bass tournament; I'm not sure its for me. After fishing 15 hrs at Tanners (I practiced the day before) for not a lot of fish, I'm ready to "relax", sit on a hole, and toss out a bait. Going to try Friday Night out of Tanner's if the hurricane doesn't come up and dump a flood on us.


----------

